# Breeding Carpet and GTP for Jagpondro Carpondro



## JonBoy20

_*Has any body on here tryed to breed carpets and GTP to make a Jagpondro or Carpondro

I think to make a Carpondro you have to breed a normal jungle to a Sorong Green Treen Python

And for the Jagpondro you should breed a jaguar jungle carpet and a *__*Sorong Green Treen Python*__* 

So if some body was to breed a yellow tree python with a jaguar irian jaya carpet python would you still call it a Jagpondro or could'nt you breed then and does any body know first hand how hard these to snake's are to breed. Please look at the link below and the two names are the name of the two snakes i like best on there. Thanks jon


Jagpondro.com

Emo 

Lemonpepper
*_


----------



## DRD

I heard from a friend that someone tried to breed a GTP to 2 jungle jag carpets which apparently where subsequently eaten.


----------



## chondro13

DRD said:


> I heard from a friend that someone tried to breed a GTP to 2 jungle jag carpets which apparently where subsequently eaten.


Seriously? Chondros are not ophiophagus... 


From personal experience i can tell you chondros are very tricky to breed. Not to mention trying to hybridize them? good luck...

Why specifically a sorong GTP? The carpondro wont have any blue on it just because you used that locality.


----------



## verity123

theres a shop near me that has just got a couple of these in although they are planning to keep them. i dont know what the are exactly, they just said that they are carpet x GTP. Either way they were stunning.


----------



## DRD

chondro13 said:


> Seriously? Chondros are not ophiophagus...
> 
> 
> From personal experience i can tell you chondros are very tricky to breed. Not to mention trying to hybridize them? good luck...
> 
> Why specifically a sorong GTP? The carpondro wont have any blue on it just because you used that locality.



Well im only going off what he said....
could be aload of :censor: but i will never know as he never said who the guy that tried it was.


----------



## DRD

Dont know why you would want to hybridise a GTP anyway its naturally pretty as it is.

Just my view, seems a shame to make a snake look ugly....


----------



## BoaQueen

MPA have a carpondro in. You will find pics in the snake section :2thumb:


----------

